# Temptations help God's servants



## MW (Feb 21, 2008)

William Perkins:



> Temptations serve to abase the servant of God, and to bring him down in his own conceit, that he be not proud of those things that are in him, or puffed up with conceit that there is more in him than indeed there is. This we saw in Paul’s example: _he was buffeted of Satan_, _lest he should be exalted with abundance of revelations_. We may see a type hereof in worldly affairs. The best ship that floateth on the sea, when it carrieth in it most precious jewels, is ballasted with gravel or sand to make it sink into the water, and so sail more surely, lest, floating too high, it should be unstable: even so dealeth the Lord with his servants; when he hath given them a good measure of his graces, then doth he also lay temptations upon them, to humble them, lest they should be puffed up in themselves.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 21, 2008)

A wonderful paradox the world will never understand.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 21, 2008)

Excellent thoughts, brother Matthew!

Blessings!


----------



## Blue Tick (Feb 24, 2008)

That's a great quote!


----------



## Herald (Feb 24, 2008)

Praise God for ballast!


----------



## Augusta (Feb 25, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> A wonderful paradox the world will never understand.


----------

